# Asus P5Q motherboard wont boot up .... Help ASAP



## Micheal (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll give my config first. Next my health status.

Configuration:---
Asus P5Q Motherboard;
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 CPU;
G Skill 2 X 2GB DDR2 RAM kit (forgot the model name);
Western Digital 320GB (blue series) 3200AAKS HDD;
Seagate 7200.12 1TB HDD;
LG DVD Writer;
MSI N460GTX GPU;
Noctua NH-D14 Heatsink;
CoolerMaster Xtreme Power Plus 500W PSU;
CoolerMaster Elite 400 Chassis;
Dell E178FP monitor;

The RAM and GPU and Noctua heatsink were added/replaced in March 2011. Base system built in August 2008.
Now my baby had been running fine, no problem whatsoever.

My hometown is Kolkata and purchased my base system here. The three above were bought from abroad. I have been living in New Delhi since June 2012. Got inflicted with Hepatitis in second week of september, admitted in hospital, brought back home by parents on 21st September. Now on "complete bed rest".
On 22nd September 2012, when i switched on baby, problem started. Last known perfect run and shutdown 9th September 2012. I can vouch for it coz my parents did a webchat with me.

The problem: I power on the mains, switch on UPS, then hit "power on" on my chassis. Every component starts inside but NO BEEP and then no booting up. Cant get into BIOS. No ASUS logo on me monitor.

Verification:--
Got a little bro of mine and a friend of mine on separate occasions to do the dirty and necessary work. What did we do?
Checked all electrical connections;
Replaced VGA cable and checked;
removed RAM from system and pressed "power on" to no avail, no beep even;
removed GPU from system and pressed "power on" to no avail, no beep even;
replaced SATA cables for hard drives with my friend's but nothing;
tried booting up without hard drives attached but still same problem;

Plz tell me what to do. I need to fix this by October. Wont be able to play AC3 even  Will be off on November again.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2012)

remount everything properly .. Reset CMOS settings either by using the jumper on mobo/CMOS reset switch on mobo or just remove the BiG battery on the mobo for a couple of minutes and place it back again properly.


----------



## Micheal (Oct 7, 2012)

i have remounted everything
but haven't done the latter. will do. and let you know.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

Time to RMA the motherboard I suppose.


----------



## Micheal (Oct 7, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> time to rma the motherboard i suppose.



"rma" = ?



topgear said:


> remount everything properly .. Reset CMOS settings either by using the jumper on mobo/CMOS reset switch on mobo or just remove the BiG battery on the mobo for a couple of minutes and place it back again properly.



did everything to the letter. still same.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2012)

Reset CMOS.

Take out the battery from the mobo,disconnect power cable press start and reset button for 10 secs and after 5 mins plug in mains boot without the battery.If you get in windows shut down and place in the battery back again and boot normally. Weird but it works! That PSU is also a point of worry......


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 8, 2012)

Micheal said:


> "rma" = ?



RMA= Return Merchandise Authorization
Simply, it needs servicing.


----------



## Micheal (Oct 10, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Reset CMOS.
> 
> Take out the battery from the mobo,disconnect power cable press start and reset button for 10 secs and after 5 mins plug in mains boot without the battery.If you get in windows shut down and place in the battery back again and boot normally. Weird but it works! That PSU is also a point of worry......



have to give it a shot. will do. gimme some time.



d6bmg said:


> RMA= Return Merchandise Authorization
> Simply, it needs servicing.


 ya it definitely does.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ If all fails we know its the motherboard...since it was bought way back in 2008, i think theres no warranty on the same.

If possible take it to a shop where they perform mobo repairs..they will have a pci slot based diagnostic board(amongst other diagnostic tools like cpu socket cheker/ram slot checker)that displays various post codes.They will ascertain if your mobo is a goner and if it can be repaired(say a blown cap )

Cheers!!!


----------



## Micheal (Oct 11, 2012)

Ya, i am taking it to "19, R N Mukherjee Road" - Rashi Peripherals. Targeting tomorrow or day after tomorrow.

Guys, one more thing. If my motherboard can't be repaired, then owing to my health, I'll have to buy a new one then and there. Any model name coming to mind similar to mine (P45 chipset) that is available in the market?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Take it to Digicare instead of rashi. 
I think it would be better for you.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 11, 2012)

Micheal said:


> Ya, i am taking it to "19, R N Mukherjee Road" - Rashi Peripherals. Targeting tomorrow or day after tomorrow.
> 
> Guys, one more thing. If my motherboard can't be repaired, then owing to my health, I'll have to buy a new one then and there. Any model name coming to mind similar to mine (P45 chipset) that is available in the market?



I would advise against getting a premium board for a dead architecture.....instead get a plain jane g41/g31 series mobo...it may be hard to source a lga 775 ddr2 board though and they might push you for a ddr3 version.


----------



## Micheal (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Take it to Digicare instead of rashi.
> I think it would be better for you.



Many advised Rashi. Does Digicare offer anything better?
Going tomorrow. Need an opinion fast



aloodum said:


> I would advise against getting a premium board for a dead architecture.....instead get a plain jane g41/g31 series mobo...it may be hard to source a lga 775 ddr2 board though and they might push you for a ddr3 version.



absolutely agree. Which brands should i buy? Gigabyte, Asus, MSI, .... ?


----------



## aloodum (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^ all three are pretty much equivalent at that price range..opt for the cheapest one as anyhow you shall be looking for an early disposal.
But one of our members faced quite a hassle for his gigabyte rma..read here:  * *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...yte-motherboard-rma-prepare-humiliated-3.html*


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2012)

Digicare in Kolkata is reasonable and better.Rashi is a pain.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

Micheal said:


> Many advised Rashi. Does Digicare offer anything better?
> Going tomorrow. Need an opinion fast



Digicare is way better than rashi in terms of dealing with.
About buying new motherboard, the choice will depend on budget & availability.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

aloodum said:


> ^^^ all three are pretty much equivalent at that price range..opt for the cheapest one as anyhow you shall be looking for an early disposal.
> But one of our members faced quite a hassle for his gigabyte rma..read here:  * *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...yte-motherboard-rma-prepare-humiliated-3.html*



the next part of the story is here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/133227-rma-experience-thread-10.html

@ Op - just get a Asus  P5G41T-M LX or for a DDr2 mobo get Intel DG41RQ/DG41TY


----------



## Micheal (Oct 13, 2012)

aloodum said:


> ^^^ all three are pretty much equivalent at that price range..opt for the cheapest one as anyhow you shall be looking for an early disposal.
> But one of our members faced quite a hassle for his gigabyte rma..read here:  * *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...yte-motherboard-rma-prepare-humiliated-3.html*



damn right humiliation

status update:--

Went to Rashi Peripherals with me dad's help. Only to be greeted by the guard saying "Only products under warranty are dealt with here. Go to Digicomp 28, Gopi Bose Lane". My head went "#@%$#!@%%$*^&*#$%@#$"
Limping, made my way to this darn place. Man its hard to find. Anyway sat there for an hour then got my turn. The repair guy, who was very polite, told me that the board was an extremely good one and of good quality. Could not pinpoint the fault without testing it. That I have to leave it there for ascertaining the fault. When i asked how long it would take. He replied that though the repair operation would take a maximum of 24 hours, but its turn for repair would take atleast 15 days or maybe upto 30 days.
Just not what i wanted. Regretfully came away with it. After scouring GC Avenue, finally bought Gigabyte G41 Combo. I had no choice. Only motherboard in market.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ yes, you are right the mobo you got is broadly available everywhere but when I checked last (  40 days back ) time there was some Biostar and ECS LGA 775 mobos were available though not in every shop .. so what you have got is OK as those were only DDr3 mobo.

anyway, congrats on your purchase and next time try some online shopping websites.


----------



## Micheal (Oct 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ yes, you are right the mobo you got is broadly available everywhere but when I checked last (  40 days back ) time there was some Biostar and ECS LGA 775 mobos were available though not in every shop .. so what you have got is OK as those were only DDr3 mobo.
> 
> anyway, congrats on your purchase and next time try some online shopping websites.



Thank you topgear. I know online shopping. But this time around I needed to have that thing asap in my hands. So went, saw and bought for myself. Besides most websites didn't stock old gen boards 

BTW, your blog articles are a good read


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok .. I understood and about the blog ... I don't get enough time to update it but someday I'll revamp it for sure


----------

